

Game Theory and the Dark Knight [spoiler warning] - steelydaniel
http://scienceblogs.com/purepedantry/2008/07/game_theory_and_the_dark_knigh.php

======
steelydaniel
This scene immediately took me back to college econ. Anyway, I found it an
interesting twist in that both parties knew they could possibly be saved. I
also found Deebo's decision to be rather altruistic, bc I would've hit that
button so fast...

